# How many P-22 rounds until cleaning???



## M14dude (Jan 31, 2007)

Some people said that they should take apart their Walther P-22 after 100-150 rounds fired??? Is it just me or is the dude who said that completely retarded? I thought all guns could handle, at least 2 hrs of shooting max, but how many rounds do you guys fire before you are done for the day? Thanks


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I take 400 or more rounds of ammo with me when I go to the range for different guns. I clean all my guns after use and store till the next trip. I don't worry about how many rounds I put through one unless I have had trouble with the gun. As far I am concerned that gun should shoot all day long.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

When I go to the range, I usually spend at least 4 hours shooting whatever I brought. I try to bring all the same or at least similar caliber guns at one time so as to minimize "what goes in which one". I shoot until I'm out of ammo (at least 800 rounds) and clean them when I get home. My P-22 feels gritty after a while but I've never had a problem with it.


----------



## rogue007 (Jan 8, 2007)

Shot it until it stops shooting.


----------



## merc308 (Nov 23, 2006)

I usually shoot my P22 until it starts jamming. It's just a plinker for me.

I clean my other guns after about 300 rounds, I shoot a couple of clips almost every day weather permitting. So I don't clean after every session.


----------



## Newbie (Feb 13, 2007)

I clean the weapon after each trip to the range. That way I know it is done and the next time it is ready to go.


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

I clean my defensive weapon after every trip to the range, or 200 bullets, whichever comes last.

If I only fire 50 bullets out of it, then I may not clean it until after the next trip. I usually do clean it after the second trip even if only 100 bullets ahve been fired.

As for my .22LR. I do not have enough data yet. I just got it, and fired 200 rounds on the first trip without any malfunctions.

It was cleaned, and I plan on firing 300 rounds on the next trip out there...which should be this weekend.


----------

